# Help! How to read past posts



## Cathyb (Feb 24, 2008)

Just returned from two week vacation without my computer   and would like to read the varied posts during that time.  How do I do that?? TIA


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Just returned from two week vacation without my computer   and would like to read the varied posts during that time.  How do I do that?? TIA



At the bottom of any forum, under "Display Options", set the "From the [XXXXX]" pulldown menu to an appropriate setting and click "Show threads".  

Alternatively, change your default setting in your profile.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 25, 2008)

Aha!  Got it, thank you


----------

